# Critical Skills renewal processing time



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

What is the typical processing time these days for either the critical skills visa or especially the renewal (extension of the 1 year visa)?

We applied at VFS on the 9th of Feb and I was just wondering how long we can expect to wait realistically (as opposed to the promised turnaround time of 6 to 8 weeks).


----------

